# Under window bench idea!



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

only things im going to have to buy are the hinges....yea!!!! and that is a cold air vent gentleman it should be fine. lol


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Little more done


----------

